# lavage of calcific tendinosis - shoulder



## sarthur (Feb 18, 2016)

One of my doctors performed a ultrasound guided lavage of calcific tendinosis on the left supraspinatus tendon followed by a subacromial/subdeltoid bursa injection. I am having trouble coming up with a good CPT for the calcific lavage on the shoulder. Do I default to 20611 for the shoulder bursa injection only? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

